# 10 days til the first round of the 2005 FIA SuperGT (formerly JGTC) series!



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Finally, after a long winter testing period, the 2005 SuperGT series is about to begin! Nissan is back and looking to take a third straight championship in their updated Z, but it won't be easy this year: Honda is back with a heavily revised NSX, which unlike last year's car, looks like a serious threat to the Z's dominance.

Here's the stats on your favorite factory teams:

_Car #: 1 _ 
NISMO Z
Team: NISMO 
Drivers: Hiroshi Degawa Satoshi Motoyama / Richard Lyons Xanavi 

_Car#: 22_
MOTUL PITWORK Z
Team: NISMO
Drivers: 22 Michael Krumm / Masataka Yanagida 

_Car #:3 _ 
G'ZOX HASEMI Z 
Team: HASEMI MOTORSPORT 
Drivers: Masahiro Hasemi Toshihiro Kaneishi / Erik Comas 

_Car #:12 _ 
CALSONIC IMUPL Z 
Team: Team IMPUL 
Drivers: Kazuyoshi Hoshino Yuji Ide / Benoit Treluer 

And here's the car they'll be working off of:










*2005 Z33 Fairlady Z (GT500 spec)*
Length: 4625mm
Width: 1940mm
Wheelbase: 2650mm
Track width (front/rear): 1640mm / 1635mm
Kerb Weight: 1080kg
Engine code: VQ30DETT
Displacement: 2997cc
Max Power: Over 500ps/5600rpm
Max Torque: Over 520lbs-ft/4000rpm
Forced Induction: Twin Turbo
Transmission: Longitudinally mounted 6 speed sequential manual
Brakes (front/rear): Ventilated Disc / Ventilated Disc
Suspension (front/rear): Double Wishbone / Double Wishbone
Drivetrain: 2WD (Front engine, Rear drive)
Tyres (front/rear): 330/40R18 / 330/40R18

For updates and more info, check out the Official SuperGT site.


----------

